# coil whine (pics)



## lexmark

I've located the part in my psu that whines under heavy load, if I push down on it the sound changes frequencies, i've managed to lower the sound my moving it a little so im wondering...  

is there anything I can do to that piece to shut it up?  like smother it with a coating of wax 

I really don't care if it breaks, just as long as it doesn't mess up my other hardware so give me some suggestions on what I can do to this big yellow transformer and i'll give it a try :good:

Its the yellow thing in the middle:


----------



## funkysnair

if you dont know what to do with electronics then dont bother...

you could mess on with it then it could go "pop" and take out some other componants


----------



## Mitch?

heat's a concern so you can't smother it with much. i'm sure the molding or whatever that keeps it to the pcb is just eroded or misplaced, so you're getting vibrations. especially with the heatsinks and other parts of the psu, you'll get alot of vibration noises. really not much you can do, like funkysnair said, you can do a little that'll **** up alot.


----------



## bomberboysk

Yes there is a way, turn it off, disconnect it, and order a new psu


----------



## lexmark

bomberboysk said:


> Yes there is a way, turn it off, disconnect it, and order a new psu



yep...  im afraid thats my only option unless someone can pitch in a good idea


----------



## Compequip

Let me start of buy saying I'M NOT, REPEAT NOT an eletrical engineer or an electrician, nor do I pretend to no what I'm doing.  But you might be able to quiet it down by putting hot glue over it, completely cover it and use a piece of sound deadening material for the inside cover (the outside cover of the psu).  If it bugs you and your going to buy a new psu unit try it, I would.  I've seen hot glue used in many electrical connection in both computers and circuit board assemblies in the past.  I wouldn't suggest this in a good working psu, but try it and let us no...And did I say I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY.... Good luck :good:


----------



## Candy

Compequip said:


> Let me start of buy saying I'M NOT, REPEAT NOT an eletrical engineer or an electrician, nor do I pretend to no what I'm doing.  But you might be able to quiet it down by putting hot glue over it, completely cover it and use a piece of sound deadening material for the inside cover (the outside cover of the psu).  If it bugs you and your going to buy a new psu unit try it, I would.  I've seen hot glue used in many electrical connection in both computers and circuit board assemblies in the past.  I wouldn't suggest this in a good working psu, but try it and let us no...And did I say I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY.... Good luck :good:



I've heard of the hot glue trick, and also I've seen some people put clear nail polish on whining caps on a GPU. I've always wondered with the hot glue trick, is it possible the circuits, caps, or whatever your putting it on, could heat up enough to melt the glue again? Cos that would make it pointless.
I also won't take responsibility if anyone breaks something trying this.


----------



## Shane

If its making noises then i would replace it!

Dont get messing with the insides of it if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## Archangel

its looke like a transformer to me, not a regular coil.    you can shut it up by putting a stripe of hot-meld glue over the windings.    what you're hearing are the coil windings moving due to the electro-magnetic field beeing induced by it. (at transformer uses this field to transfer the energy from the primary to the secondairy coild for example. )

Either way, a bit of hot meld glue should work just fine, if you can apply it to the windings directly. (those windings are isolated with a coat of paint basically.)

However, if you cant put it on the windings directly (wich I dont think you can, because of that yellow/whity stuff around it.) that ofc will not work.    by the looks of it, that thing is coated with silicon glue already..  what you can do is put some tape very tightly around it.  (only 1 stripe wide, so there is enough room left for heat dissipation.   but that shouldn't be too bad really.)

hope this helps.


----------

